
Glasgow engineers who refused to repair Chilean fighter jet engines - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2018/nov/01/on-your-way-pinochet-factory-workers-fought-fascism-from-glasgow-chile-coup-nae-pasaran
======
7000skeletons
Glasgow's got a pretty long and storied history when it comes to trade union
and leftist movements. Not to mention the fact that Glasweigans are generally
pretty straight-talking, no-nonsense folk. Doesn't surprise me to learn that
these old boys wouldn't be willing to support a regime known for murdering
left-wing dissidents.

------
myth_drannon
"Banality of evil" by Hannah Arendt explores the topic of acts by individuals
that can make profound difference.

------
trhway
Somebody does service the Saudi's jets bombing Yemen.

~~~
mmjaa
Its Boeing and BAE Systems.

